# Happy Fathers Day



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

To all the dads on the forum.
This is what the dogs gave my husband this morning.
It was hand (mouth) delivered by Cash.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

How cute!! ;D ;D ;D I'll bet Dad was pleased!


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Very sweet


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I just saw this card last night. The custom paw prints make it!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

To all the hard working fathers out there.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy Father's day to all the dad's on the forum. I


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Happy Father's Day. Question, how has your experience being a Dad or Granddad to a Vizsla been?

Any tales (pardon the pun-  ) from nights awake in puppyhood to caring in old age would be welcome.

Also have any Dads assisted in caring for Vizslas that were expecting puppies or givinget birth?

If you had the sire, how did HE react to his new puppies- cheers to all Vizsla dads too!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

cuddlebuglove said:


> If you had the sire, how did HE react to his new puppies- cheers to all Vizsla dads too!


Ours was a beagle and he really wasn't sure what to think at first because they just mauled him. He was really good and played gently with them. Mom was happy for a break 

Happy father's day to all the dads!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

A beagle? Interesting combination. Do you think that the puppies had is it the sharkies? I am happy that Dad was so good natured and that Mom was happy as well- thank you for sharing.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

cuddlebuglove said:


> A beagle? Interesting combination. Do you think that the puppies had is it the sharkies? I am happy that Dad was so good natured and that Mom was happy as well- thank you for sharing.


Both mom and dad were beagles. A v & beagle would be an interesting combination  though that beagle nose on the size of a v wouldn't be good haha. I think my kitchen would be ransacked.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Beagles are terrific too! But a Vizsla Beagle mix would be very very vocal if nothing else. Again, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

cuddlebuglove said:


> Beagles are terrific too! But a Vizsla Beagle mix would be very very vocal if nothing else. Again, thank you for sharing.


They call them veagles! There are rescues out there, I've even seen some on here-- so cute 
I digress, very sweet card for TR's dog dad.
I wouldn't have survived the first month with a V if my other half hadn't been so amazingly patient with both of us. He's a fabulous doge dad!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

That is very cute and Veagle! Can one just imagine the sniffing, running and the talking! 

Thank you for sharing such a charming post and having a good skin Dad for your further babies!


----------

